# 457 - Bridging visa - 189 lodged application



## delwar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello Expats

I have a quite complicated situation to explain and need your valuable advice/ opinion.

I am currently on 457 visa.

I have lodged a 189 (Skilled Independent Visa) and got a grant letter of Bridging visa (BVA) with full work right.

The Bridging visa grant letter says that it will take effect once my substantive visa expires.

Now, I got a job offer from an employer and they are not sure about my visa situation and so they are in a hault and they do not how to take me in.

Please if anyone of you have a clue help me out. You can mail me 

Before I end up, I need to ask If someone is on 457 and have applied for the above 189 visa and got a BV withc says NO TRAVEL and if this BV is not active, can the application travel overseas?

Kind regards

Delwar


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

You are subject to your 457 until it expires and must keep to its conditions until then. Your bridging visa will not be active until it expires and if your 457 is cancelled before it expires the bridging visa will be cancelled.

You can not travel out of Australia unless you apply for a different bridging visa. 

If the new employer wants you they will need to sponsor a new 457.


----------



## delwar (Dec 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> You are subject to your 457 until it expires and must keep to its conditions until then. Your bridging visa will not be active until it expires and if your 457 is cancelled before it expires the bridging visa will be cancelled.
> 
> You can not travel out of Australia unless you apply for a different bridging visa.
> 
> If the new employer wants you they will need to sponsor a new 457.


Highly appreciated your prompt response.

So the summery is ( If I got it right) for taking the new employment the new employer needs to lodge a new 457!!!

I can travel overseas anytime before my bridging visa NOT ACTIVE !!!

Right?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

No, you need to apply for bridging visa b before traveling or your other bridging visa will be cancelled even though its not active! Confusing i know, doesnt make sense to me. 

Yes the employer needs to get a new 457 if they want you. Depending when you applied it may be not much more time to wait for your 189.


----------



## delwar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello Mate

Applied for 189 on 18th June this year.

BTW, Do I have to notify my CO If I change/ Take new employment and the lodge of new 457?

Regards


----------



## delwar (Dec 30, 2013)

Dear Shel


In reference to my query earlier, I wonder what is the use of the BV!!!

Please let me allow to ask you another questions:

I got 4 years on my current 457 which is to expire on 2016. And also BV with work rights after I lodged my 189 application.

Now if my employer does not have any work for me then they may cease my employment and for so they must inform DIAC and myself.

As soon as they notify DIAC I have 28 days/ 90 days!!! to find another sponsor/ employer, right?

Questions is at which stage and how the BV will be in effect?

And what happens if I DO NOT get a sponsor with the notification period (28/90 Days)?

Is it the BV will be in effect after that notification period (28/90 Days)???

If yes, than can I work for anyone without the need of an sponsor?

And what is the difference between a visa ceased and visa cancelled?

I know I am asking too many question and please bear with me.

Your cooperation is acknowledged.

Kind regards

Delwar


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

The bridging visa is assessed if you have a 4 year or 6 month 457 because some people will need to make use of it, others like you not. 

You only get a bridging visa if you apply onshore and have a valid substantive visa. If your substantive visa is cancelled by you, your employer or DIBP before its natural expiry date you do not qualify for a bridging visa so although it has been assessed it wont be granted if your visa is cancelled. 

Cancelled = anything that ends your visa before the date it was granted to expire.


----------



## delwar (Dec 30, 2013)

What if my employment is ceased??? and consequently my 457 is cancelled???

while my onshore 189 visa is under process.......

How do I stay and work?

Thanks


----------



## Chandra.M (Nov 20, 2013)

delwar said:


> What if my employment is ceased??? and consequently my 457 is cancelled???
> 
> while my onshore 189 visa is under process.......
> 
> ...



Hi Delwar, 

I just going through the same issue you underwent about 4 months back. Did you manage to find a solution. 

I have resigned from my current company, the last date being 14-May, & I got a offer to work with another concern from the 26-May. I am not sure what to do now. 

Cancel my 457 visa & Apply for a bridging Visa E or.....???

Can you please guide me through.. it will be of great help to me. 

Cheers, 

Chandra


----------



## kishp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi 
Currently i hold 457 visa which expires in 2016 , i have applied 189 and may get grant in a week , i am currently in India what happens tpy 457 once 189 is granted


----------



## hi-Anna (May 10, 2015)

*bridging visa from strudent visa*

Hi everyone,

I am on a complicated situation. I am on a Student Visa, which expires on April 2016. I submited an EOI, and waiting for an invitation for a 189 Visa. 
I have to pay my next semester on the 3rd of July, as an International Student, which is soooooo expensive. 
I hope before that I'll receive my letter of invitation, but I don't think my new Visa. 

What can happen if I don't pay my second semester? Could I have the bridging visa, and pay as a "normal" student? Or my visa would be cancelled? What would happen with me?

Can anybody help me?

Thanks!!


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Guys.
I am also on same condition. My employer made me redundant 27th Aug and informed the DIBP about it. As per my understanding the “90” Days (to move to another visa) started on 27th August and will end on 25th November.In the meantime, I have applied for a skilled independent visa (subclass 189), 7th September 2015 and granted a Bridging A (class WA) . This visa has travel restriction.

Now can i make a travel out of australia and come back to australia before 25th November?

and what happens to me after 25th Nov. As per the thread goes, both my BVA & 457 is cancelled. what will i have to do then?


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Hello Guys.
> I am also on same condition. My employer made me redundant 27th Aug and informed the DIBP about it. As per my understanding the “90” Days (to move to another visa) started on 27th August and will end on 25th November.In the meantime, I have applied for a skilled independent visa (subclass 189), 7th September 2015 and granted a Bridging A (class WA) . This visa has travel restriction.
> 
> Now can i make a travel out of australia and come back to australia before 25th November?
> ...


Hi,

This is really complicated to give a straightforward answer.

1. *If your bridging visa in effect*, you can apply for Bridging visa B which allows you to travel.
2. Is your Bridging visa in effect? Ans- Your Bridging visa will come in to effect when your current visa finished or get cancelled.
3. So, as per my understanding, your bridging visa will start after 26th November. And as you are here on 457, chances are that you will receive 189 grant before 25th November.

I hope this helps.

Thanks.


----------



## thatsnick (Jul 22, 2015)

I am still not clear ...
What if I hold valid 457 for another 2 years and get a bridging visa? Will I be able to travel back to my country on the valid 457 until I get the 189?




SURYA123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is really complicated to give a straightforward answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

thatsnick said:


> I am still not clear ...
> What if I hold valid 457 for another 2 years and get a bridging visa? Will I be able to travel back to my country on the valid 457 until I get the 189?


Yes my friend, as your bridging visa is not in effect yet.


----------



## thatsnick (Jul 22, 2015)

Great so I can travel back to India on 457.
Also, then what happens once I get 189? will there be some IED date or will they not mention that since I have already been on Australian soil on 457 before?



SURYA123 said:


> Yes my friend, as your bridging visa is not in effect yet.


----------



## amitechno (Aug 12, 2017)

thatsnick said:


> Great so I can travel back to India on 457.
> Also, then what happens once I get 189? will there be some IED date or will they not mention that since I have already been on Australian soil on 457 before?


Hi Alli,
I will really appreciate someove would answer me my query.
Currently I am in Australia and holding bridging Visa A which is recieved on renewal of 457 visa and in parallel I applied EOI for which I recived invitation to apply 189.
1-Sould I inform employer before applying 189, they will withdraw the process?
2-Should I apply 189 and inform my employer for so that later on they withdraw the process?

I am not sure how to deal the situation as don't want to leave australia before any decision on 189.


----------



## amitechno (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi All,
I have the same situation.
Currently I am in Australia and holding bridging Visa A which is recieved on renewal of 457 visa and in parallel I applied EOI for which I recieved invitation to apply 189.
1-Should I inform employer before applying 189, they will withdraw the process?
2-Should I apply 189 and inform my employer so that later on they withdraw the process?

I am not sure how to deal the situation as don't want to leave australia before any decision on 189.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

amitechno said:


> Hi All,
> I have the same situation.
> Currently I am in Australia and holding bridging Visa A which is recieved on renewal of 457 visa and in parallel I applied EOI for which I recieved invitation to apply 189.
> 1-Should I inform employer before applying 189, they will withdraw the process?
> ...


If your employer withdraws their nomination for the renewal of your 457, your 457 application would be refused and your bridging visa would be cancelled. I would wait until your 189 is granted and if your 457 hasn't already been finalised in the meantime, then withdraw the 457 application (and tell your employer).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If your employer withdraws their nomination for the renewal of your 457, your 457 application would be refused and your bridging visa would be cancelled. I would wait until your 189 is granted and if your 457 hasn't already been finalised in the meantime, then withdraw the 457 application (and tell your employer).


There is only 1 problem that you should be aware of

If you have both the 457 and 189 being processed simultaneously, and If by sheer bad luck, your 457 is issued after the 189, then your 189 will ba cancelled and you will be left with only the 457 visa
Of course you have the option to withdraw the 457 as soon as you get to know that you have been granted the 189, but as I said if the 2 decision are very close to each other, this just might happen

Cheers


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

amitechno said:


> Hi All,
> I have the same situation.
> Currently I am in Australia and holding bridging Visa A which is recieved on renewal of 457 visa and in parallel I applied EOI for which I recieved invitation to apply 189.
> 1-Should I inform employer before applying 189, they will withdraw the process?
> ...



hi amit

what you did in this situation ?? i am also in same situation . my 457 visa will be expiring in december and i got invite for 189. No sure how to procced
?


----------



## NaveenDabas (Sep 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> There is only 1 problem that you should be aware of
> 
> If you have both the 457 and 189 being processed simultaneously, and If by sheer bad luck, your 457 is issued after the 189, then your 189 will ba cancelled and you will be left with only the 457 visa
> Of course you have the option to withdraw the 457 as soon as you get to know that you have been granted the 189, but as I said if the 2 decision are very close to each other, this just might happen
> ...


hi buddy

Where i can find this rule that the later visa will cancel the earlier visa or how you came to know ? as i am stuck in same situation and do not know how to proceed?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I have somewhat similar situation too.. 

My 457 visa is going to expire on 30th November and my employer is not keen on extending my 457 Visa as they are still waiting to find new projects where I can fit in, if my visa is extended. 

However, I have submitted EOI with 75 points for 189 Visa under 261313 on 28th August. Based on the DIBP results from 11th September, I am expecting invite in the next round on 11th october. 

If I can get BVA by end of october, I have few queries

1. Can we switch companies while we are on Bridging Visa, hoping that companies are fine to accept professionals on bridging visa..
2. By the time CO is assigned and application is being processed, if I am still searching for job, will it impact decision by CO? 
3. What will be the best way to handle this?

Any insight on this will greatly help me to take decision.


Thanks in advance..


----------

